# bout ready to start huntin



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

hoping this year is better than last. previous 5 years before last year were just incredible both size and numbers of fish. Last year was terrible it seemed. Only got to go a few times and never got more than a dozen and never heard any good reports. Hopefully they come back to normal this year.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I am hoping to get out soon as well. Last year was pretty bad in terms of bay gigging, I didn't get out as much as I used to, but went a fair bit always brought home dinner, but during the run I never actually found a good run of big fish like every year before this since I started. All wade gigging for me.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm sure praying for a good year. My freezer is empty of flounder for the first time in many years.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

can't get any worse than last year was......at least good lord i hope not.


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

A few years ago...this time of year. Small but tasty.


----------

